# High school in Queretaro



## radotouille (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello,
First I apologize if this has already been asked here but i cannot find the information anywhere.

We are relocating to Queretaro this summer from the states and my daughter will be starting grade 9.
I am looking for other families that moved there with high-schoolers and how they managed the school choice? 
JFK, TMJ ? homeschooling maybe?

Will welcome any suggstions, 

thanks


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

radotouille said:


> Hello,
> First I apologize if this has already been asked here but i cannot find the information anywhere.
> 
> We are relocating to Queretaro this summer from the states and my daughter will be starting grade 9.
> ...


Hi! I don't have a lot of information about that specific location, but we are in a similar situation...I'm trying to move to Mexico with a 10th grader so I'll share with you some of the general information I've learned.

American kids can attend either public school in Mexico or private American or British schools. The public schools are free, but they are taught in Spanish, so if your teen does not speak Spanish it will be much better to put her in a private school. The prices vary, but they seem to be in the range of about $5000-$10,000 per year, plus extra enrollment fees. These schools seem to be pretty good and at many of them the American student can earn a high school diploma valid in the US. From what I've read, there does seem to be the possibility of the much smaller number of American kids feeling left out by the majority Mexican students. Not sure of how much of a problem this is, and you can read my recent threads about this, and see what other posters have said about the issue. To find local private English-taught schools, just google "Queretaro American school," or "Queretaro British school," or "Queretaro International school."

Another option I just learned about is home-schooling. At first I was not crazy about this idea, but I just found out that there are some online schools that have virtual classrooms, so that my son can participate in online classes, work with real teachers in the US, and get a US high school diploma. This might work really well for us, however keep in mind that with some programs you might have to fly back to the US once each semester for testing. Also, in our case if we did this I would probably hire a tutor, which would add some expense, but still much less than paying for private school.

Hope some of this info helps, good luck!!!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

This reply comes in two parts:
Part 1:
We wil be moving to Queretaro in summer 2017 as well. Maybe our paths will cross at some point! But in any case it is nice to be in touch with other expats in the area.  
Part 2:
Our son will be born in May so we're still a ways off on the high school (prepa) search and therefore I can't be of much help as far as specific recommendations in Qto. However, [personal opinion warning] public schools in Mexico are something that I wouldn't even remotely consider for my child. The quality of the programing is poor and the teachers' skills are highly suspect, although luck could bring you one of the somewhat rare excellent public teachers. IMO, go private school, many of which are excellent, or home school. [/ personal opinion warning]

On the more positive side, I have rarely seen kids happier than those growing up in Mexico and my wife (a Mexican native) and I are thrilled with the idea of raising our child there.


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello,
We are moving to QRO this summer as well. We plan to enroll our daughter in JFK and looked around the area last summer. Have you done any house hunting yet? We are looking for a recommendations on realtor if should have one. Thanks.




circle110 said:


> This reply comes in two parts:
> Part 1:
> We wil be moving to Queretaro in summer 2017 as well. Maybe our paths will cross at some point! But in any case it is nice to be in touch with other expats in the area.
> Part 2:
> ...


----------

